
Ask HN: Startups working on Hard tech problems? - isstiaung
Hey, I wanted to find examples of startups working on challenging tech problems, perhaps the ones you don&#x27;t hear about too often.<p>I don&#x27;t mean to put down other startups here obviously, I&#x27;d be a food to do so, considering the value that these companies add in our daily lives.<p>But, I wanted to find examples of companies that are trying to tap to sectors that haven&#x27;t been tapped into yet and are innovating with technology instead of just enabling the industry with technology or companies that truly have a technology based IP instead of an operational IP , which can be focused purely on one sector only.<p>Thanks!
======
lnanek2
We're shipping our first rear view and data overlay motorcycle helmets over at
Skully next month: [http://www.skully.com/#smartest-
helmet](http://www.skully.com/#smartest-helmet)

As far as I know, there are a few announced products in development that do
this sort of thing, but we're the first out the door off a production line. I
do believe we can honestly improve rider situational awareness and safety too,
so we will be saving lives.

~~~
isstiaung
Hey that's a pretty awesome product! Can definitely see the need for it,
especially in developing countries where motorcycles are incredibly prominent,
maybe not at that price point though. But, love the product!

